# Mini with 20.5.2a ??



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Did anybody get the new software update 20.5.2a on their Mini?? I got that update on all my Roamio units, but non of my Mini units.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't have it on my series 4 units or Mini yet. My Roamio Pro got it several days back.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

My Mini had 20.5.2a as of last night.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> My Mini had 20.5.2a as of last night.


Same here.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Had it this morning when I checked so I assume it just came. Wasn't updated a few days ago.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thefisch said:


> Had it this morning when I checked so I assume it just came. Wasn't updated a few days ago.


Mine came with (what looked like) the same 1P update message I got with 20.5.2 last week.


----------



## Mustanger (Jun 10, 2015)

Checked my mini last night and it had the update, not sure when it happened. With the previous update it was quite sometime after the Roamio updated.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just checked and all my Minis got the upgrade, just took more time than the Roamio.

The OP


----------



## DevHyfes (Oct 7, 2015)

It appears that when I got these updates on my Mini/Roamio Plus, my wireless bridge stopped working. The Mini can no longer find the Roamio over the bridge, though it works if I plug it into the same router as the Roamio.

Huge bummer.


----------



## DevHyfes (Oct 7, 2015)

Actually, correction: The Roamio is running 20.5.2a but the mini is running 20.5.4. This is the only change to the devices on my network, so I am more or less sure that this is the cause of my problems. 

Unfortunately, I cannot get any help on the Tivo Forums (no one has replied to my posts) and I doubt I will get any response since wireless bridging is an unsupported implementation.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DevHyfes said:


> Actually, correction: The Roamio is running 20.5.2a but the mini is running 20.5.4. This is the only change to the devices on my network, so I am more or less sure that this is the cause of my problems.
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot get any help on the Tivo Forums (no one has replied to my posts) and I doubt I will get any response since wireless bridging is an unsupported implementation.


Do you own a Bolt ??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DevHyfes said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot get any help on the Tivo Forums (no one has replied to my posts) and I doubt I will get any response since wireless bridging is an unsupported implementation.


So don't tell them. Your Mini uses Ethernet to connect to the bridge, right?

Now I'm worried that my Mini might die since I don't have a Bolt.


----------



## DevHyfes (Oct 7, 2015)

It isn't about owning a Bolt. (I don't own a bolt, btw.)

They are upgrading the Minis so that they are compatible with the Bolt, but who knows if they will work with a Bolt + Wireless Bridge. 

I got a Mini running 20.5.2a to connect to my Roamio+ over the bridge yesterday, verifying that really the only difference is software. Minis running 20.5.2a and 20.5.4 can connect to the Roamio Plus using a direct wired connection. However, the 20.5.4 can NOT connect to the Roamio Plus when it is moved behind the Wireless Bridge. 

I pretty much had to tell the support forum that I was running behind the bridge, because that is the only notable difference when it stops running. I can only assume that they are implementing their connection protocol in some manner that bridging does not support- such that packets sent over the bridge do not get recognized by the Mini. I don't know enough about multicast to figure it out though.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

DevHyfes said:


> It isn't about owning a Bolt. (I don't own a bolt, btw.)
> 
> They are upgrading the Minis so that they are compatible with the Bolt, but who knows if they will work with a Bolt + Wireless Bridge.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Not sure if you tried the usual reboot the router and bridge, but I would also try setting fixed / static IP's for all Tivo devices. Good luck


----------



## DevHyfes (Oct 7, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> Not sure if you tried the usual reboot the router and bridge, but I would also try setting fixed / static IP's for all Tivo devices. Good luck


Yes, I did all of those standard things. No dice for the unit running 20.5.4


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

DevHyfes said:


> Yes, I did all of those standard things. No dice for the unit running 20.5.4


Hi again,
Do you have any way to test the connection via Ethernet or MoCA? I have a suspicion there might be an incompatibility with any mini on 20.5.4 with a Tivo still on 20.5.2a. None of my minis have gotten the 20.5.4 but I don't have a Bolt. Is the 20.5.4 for the Bolt series alone? or does the Roamio have to also be on 20.5.4?


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

Are they also pushing 20.5.4 to the Roamio DVRs, or is this just for the Mini boxes for now?


----------



## DevHyfes (Oct 7, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi again,
> Do you have any way to test the connection via Ethernet or MoCA? I have a suspicion there might be an incompatibility with any mini on 20.5.4 with a Tivo still on 20.5.2a. None of my minis have gotten the 20.5.4 but I don't have a Bolt. Is the 20.5.4 for the Bolt series alone? or does the Roamio have to also be on 20.5.4?


I did test the connection via Ethernet- I disconnected the Mini downstairs and took it up to plug it into the same router connecting my Roamio. The Roamio and Mini were able to see each other.

So to be clear, if you use a wired connection, it appears that the Mini and Roamio will see each other- irrespective of the software. It is only when the Mini is upgraded to 20.5.4 and they attempt to talk over the bridge that I have a problem.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

DevHyfes said:


> It appears that when I got these updates on my Mini/Roamio Plus, my wireless bridge stopped working. The Mini can no longer find the Roamio over the bridge, though it works if I plug it into the same router as the Roamio.
> 
> Huge bummer.


What model is your wireless bridge? How is your bridging setup? Bridge to Bridge? Bridge to Access Point?


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi again,
> Do you have any way to test the connection via Ethernet or MoCA? I have a suspicion there might be an incompatibility with any mini on 20.5.4 with a Tivo still on 20.5.2a. None of my minis have gotten the 20.5.4 but I don't have a Bolt. Is the 20.5.4 for the Bolt series alone? or does the Roamio have to also be on 20.5.4?


My Roamios (2 model -S and a Plus) are all on 2.5.2a.

My Minis are all on 20.5.4 now.

All is working splendidly. No Bolts.


----------



## DevHyfes (Oct 7, 2015)

CinciDVR said:


> What model is your wireless bridge? How is your bridging setup? Bridge to Bridge? Bridge to Access Point?


This is my setup:
Roamio <---Eth----> RT-AC66U <~~~5GHz~~~> RT-N66U <---Eth---> Mini

I replaced the Mini with another mini I had in my house that was still running 20.5.2 and it is able to connect with the roamio.

The mini running 20.5.4 is not able to see the Roamio unless it is plugged directly to the RT-AC66U.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If I get screwed by 20.5.4 on my Mini, I'll start a new thread.

Roamio-->EA-N66R-- 5GHz - R7500 - 5GHz --- WUMC710-->Mini.

It works great now on 20.5.2a. R7500 is on a different floor, the Mini in a different room.


----------



## pritch55 (Oct 8, 2005)

I have two Tivo Minis, one is on 20.5.4 and the other is on 20.5.2. Both work perfectly with this setup. I did set a static IP address for each Mini, not sure if this is needed.

I use a TP-LINK TL-WR841N in the Garage as an access point to extend my wireless range.

Roamio <---Eth---> RT-AC68R <---Eth---> TL-WR841N <~~~2.4GHz~~~> TL-WR700N <---Eth---> Mini

This setup works great for me since my TV is mounted on a cart. I can wheel it anywhere in the Garage or outside and all I need to do is plug in the surge protector mounted on the back of the cart.










Thanks,
-Brandon


----------

